# Cherche CD ou DVD Leopard Server pour G5



## momo-fr (14 Avril 2013)

Pour un ami qui veux upgrader un Xserve sous 10.3.9 en 10.5 je cherche un CD (je crois que le lecteur ne lit pas les DVD) d'installation de Leopard Server pour PPC, j'ai trouvé une version limitée au Intel et ça ne marche pas avec les DD partition pour PPC.

Si vous avez ça dans une armoire

Contact en MP SVP.


----------



## Invité (15 Avril 2013)

Déjà Tiger en cd c'est chaud, mais  Léo, il me semble que ça n'a jamais existé


----------



## momo-fr (15 Avril 2013)

Même en DVD je prend mais pour PPC


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Déjà Tiger en cd c'est chaud, mais  Léo, il me semble que ça n'a jamais existé



Sisi, 10.5 Server, Aka leopard Server existe  j'ai même revendu mon G5 en 2009 avec


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> Sisi, 10.5 Server, Aka leopard Server existe  j'ai même revendu mon G5 en 2009 avec



Tricheur !


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Tricheur !



a non, c'était une version illimité avec licence


----------



## Invité (16 Avril 2013)

macinside a dit:


> a non, c'était une version illimité avec licence



Tiens, encore un bug de McTracker alors.
D'après eux (comme la version client), ça n'existe que sous forme de Dvd&#8230;


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2013)

( je crois que j'ai mal lu mais en cd ça n'existe pas - boulette)


----------

